# MIDI/DAW Walking Bass Line Generator?



## ElRay

I'm looking for a "simple" Walking Bass Line generator that I can give a chord sequence and it will output MIDI codes, or a DAW "track" to comp over. Any ideas/recommendations? I'l looking to avoid creating one in Garageband, tuxGuitar, etc.


----------



## prlgmnr

Band in a box?


----------



## ElRay

I found a few things that do full backing tracks (e.g. TheMajor7.com), but I wanted to keep what's being played simple. I just Downloaded JChordBox, but it's a Java app and I haven't compiled it yet. I think I can set it to just use one instrument.

I'm also close to just tabbing out a bass line and using the MIDI output of TuxGuitar.


----------



## Nicki

Scaler?


----------



## ElRay

Nicki said:


> Scaler?


Nice, but overkill right now. I just need a simple 1-2-3-4, 1-2-3-4. Rootless chords as part of the rhythm section is more than a bit of an adjustment for the Middle Schooler.


----------



## Nicki

ElRay said:


> Nice, but overkill right now. I just need a simple 1-2-3-4, 1-2-3-4. Rootless chords as part of the rhythm section is more than a bit of an adjustment for the Middle Schooler.



What I'm understanding is that you need to play rootless chords? You can still use scaler to do that. Find the chords you need to use, then just omit the root. If the root is on the 1st degree, omit the 1st degree, then play the 3rd, 5th and 7th (or 9th). If the root is on the 5th, use the 3rd, 7th and 9th.

Scaler is super cheap on pluginboutique and I think it'll help you find chord progressions, then you can just use that as a template.


----------



## ElRay

Nicki said:


> What I'm understanding is that you need to play rootless chords? ...


Sorry. The Middle Schooler needs to play rootless chords. She's been playing predominately solo Classical pieces and this is the first time she's been put into a true band situation, playing in the rhythm section and is having a hard time practicing in isolation and chords "sound weird".


----------

